# "dreckige" Fische



## _daniel_ (14. März 2009)

Hi,

Ich habe schon öfters gesehen, dass wenn Fische im trüben Wasser schwimmen selber auch am Körper schmutzig werden , wie zum Beispiel bei Goldfischen. Ich würde mich einfach mal interessieren, wie sowas funktioniert.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## rainthanner (14. März 2009)

*AW: "dreckige" Fische*

Hallo Daniel, 

bist du dir sicher? 
Eigentlich nehmen die Farbpigmente keinen Schmutz auf. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Birkauer (14. März 2009)

*AW: "dreckige" Fische*

Hallo Daniel!

Fische passen sich ihrem jeweiligen Standort farblich an. Dieser Farbwechsel wird über das Auge gesteuert. Die Farbänderung bewirken Farbzellen, die sich ausbreiten oder zusammenziehen. Also heller Untergrund etwas hellerer Fisch, dunklerer Untergrund etwas dunklerer Fisch.

Aber schmutzige Fische habe ich noch nicht gesehen


----------



## _daniel_ (14. März 2009)

*AW: "dreckige" Fische*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich meinte das so, dass wenn sie im Wasser zwischen feinem Dreck schwimmen, dass  dieser ja fast Staub die Schleimhaut der Fische überzieht. Das sieht dann aus wie ein dünner Schmutzfilm ( schwer zu beschreiben). Wenn die Fische wieder im klaren Wasser schwimmen geht das wieder weg. Wie bleibt das aber an der Schleimhaut hängen ???

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Jogibärle (15. März 2009)

*AW: "dreckige" Fische*

Hallo Daniel, deine Fische sollten mal duschen mit Duschgel, vielleicht werden sie dann sauber

Im ernst, schmutzige Fische habe ich noch nie gesehen, höchstens sie sind mit Algen befallen    ...oder haben Pilze.

grüße Jürgen:hai


----------



## Teicher (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "dreckige" Fische*

Duschgel O.K. nur nicht mit Antischuppen Schampoo


----------



## hipsu (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "dreckige" Fische*

Hallo,

das kenne ich aber auch, besonders wenn der Teich z.B. durch keschern aufgewühlt ist dann haftet an den Fischen etwas Dreck und sie sehen dann schmutzig aus

MfG Benny


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "dreckige" Fische*

einige meiner goldies sind etwas schwarz am bauch geworden und das trotz sauberen tecihes, vielleicht weil meine schwarze teichfolie nun nach der filteranstellung wieder schwarz statt grün geworden ist? 

 oder hat das doch was damit zu tun das die lange kein fressen bekommen haben und eben teicherde von den umliegenden teichpflanzen genossen haben und somit die gedärme schwärzlich schimmern ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: "dreckige" Fische*

Moin Daniel,

klatsch mal ein Ei auf den Boden, streu etwas Mehl drauf und blase dann drüber. Die Folge das Mehl bleibt am Eiweiß pappen. So ähnlich läuft es auch bei der Schleimschicht der Fische ab. Feinste leichte Schmutzpartikel können daran eine Weile kleben (bis sie wenn der Fisch schneller schwimmt durch das drüberströmende Wasser wieder abfallen). Funktioniert wie bei Klebstoff mit den Kräften der Adhäsion/Kohäsion

MfG Frank


----------

